# A4 DTM 2.0T FSI S3 intake cam swap



## olethalb (Nov 16, 2010)

thought i'd drop this here in case it can help anyone, did it today in 4 hours inc painting cam cover.

when i was researching the S3 intake cam 'upgrade' read a lot of posts on here with a lot of disagreements 

intial feeling is no difference - little less valve lift but due to worn pump lobe more pump lift....


as it started










loom pulled back, intake off










metal coolant pipe pulled back to access HPFP










HPFP union undone










unbolted










removed










fuel pump follower










withdrawn with finger










500 mile wear on existing cam










cam cover off










vacuum pump off










cam chain cover removed




























HPFP cam lobe



















cam marks and pointers




























cam box and cam out




























cam lobe - heavily worn










comparison




























valve lobe lift comparison



















new cam in










new follower










all back together and cam cover painted satin black










my cam was the A version


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow.. it looks very simple, I bet its not.
Great job.
Also, that engine back space is amazing, i bet you can fit a huge turbo back there.....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't think there is any difference in lobe lift.

Also from the looks of it, either your pump lobe is ground up and you can't really
compare lifts that way, or as is plainly clear there is (other than lift) also a
"duration" difference in the pump lobes...

In any case you wouldn't see any difference from the INTAKE cam.

It's the EXHAUST cam that was changed in the later models....


----------



## olethalb (Nov 16, 2010)

Golf RS - as you can clearly see by the MEASUREMENTS there is a difference in valve lobe lift.

as i stated in OP my original pump lobe was heavily worn hence the swap to the latest H revision cam, you can clearly see the design is different with the pump lobe pressed onto the cam unlike the original A version i removed where the lobe was part of the camshaft.

the price of a new intake cam is the same here in the UK no matter what version you buy so i opted for the latest 2011 'H' version hoping vw/audi have addressed the cam lobe issue, with the different design it's clear something has been done.


----------



## olethalb (Nov 16, 2010)

just to be clear here, the reason for changing the camshaft was due to the worn pump lobe. i have auto tech HPFP and it killed a new follower in 5k miles. the previous follower with stock pump was also in a bad way.

on inspection it was clear the cam pump lobe was worn and in turn prematurely wearing the follower.

i didn't fit the S3 cam as an upgrade, it's just the latest revision and slightly different design (i'm hoping harder lobe) 

just posting up some real findings with pics to assist anyone looking to do it in future


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

olethalb said:


> Golf RS - as you can clearly see by the MEASUREMENTS there is a difference in valve lobe lift.
> 
> as i stated in OP my original pump lobe was heavily worn hence the swap to the latest H revision cam, you can clearly see the design is different with the pump lobe pressed onto the cam unlike the original A version i removed where the lobe was part of the camshaft.
> 
> the price of a new intake cam is the same here in the UK no matter what version you buy so i opted for the latest 2011 'H' version hoping vw/audi have addressed the cam lobe issue, with the different design it's clear something has been done.


All of this has been discussed to death.All you have to do is search.

The S3 cam has the same pump lobe "design" as the "B" cam which is a two piece design, and the S3 one has slightly higher lift.As far as lift, both the original cam and the S3 cam have the same valve lift, same timing.The difference you are "measuring" is probably caused by incorrect measurement, as you cannot properly measure lift the way you are, but using the proper tool.It is clear even in the pics you posted the metering tool you are using is angled in the S3 cam measurement, and straighter
in the OEM cam measurement.


----------



## olethalb (Nov 16, 2010)

i'd listen to you but from searching to death and reading all i can i see you constantly disagreeing with everyone who has an opinion on the cams.

i'd respect your opinion but i've also gathered from 'searching' you can't even fit your own cams and watched a mech fluff your schricks


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

olethalb said:


> i'd listen to you but from searching to death and reading all i can i see you constantly disagreeing with everyone who has an opinion on the cams.
> 
> i'd respect your opinion but i've also gathered from 'searching' you can't even fit your own cams and watched a mech fluff your schricks


Ok then DON'T listen to me.

That doesn't mean you have a clue though...

I don't even feel the need to answer you further.

Congratulations on changing intake cams...YOU ROCK.


----------



## choochb5 (Sep 7, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Ok then DON'T listen to me.
> 
> That doesn't mean you have a clue though...
> 
> ...



You sure are a prick. Who the heck made you god around here. Do the VW community a favor and give up on your POS. I feel sorry for your friends, if you have any, or anyone you associate with that has to put up with you. Just use public transportation like I do and do every car community a favor.

That was satisfying, ban me.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

choochb5 said:


> You sure are a prick. Who the heck made you god around here. Do the VW community a favor and give up on your POS. I feel sorry for your friends, if you have any, or anyone you associate with that has to put up with you. Just use public transportation like I do and do every car community a favor.
> 
> That was satisfying, ban me.


You seem to have SERIOUS issues with your mental health you need to look after i fear....

I simply told the guy he is wrong with his measurements and you go into a hissy fit....

That's hilarious, i love it.

Have it checked out plz.It can only get worse.


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was curious as I am going to replace my cam A with a new cam B and H2Sport fix. Since the exhaust camshaft is being held in place by the timing belt, when I remove the cam girdle and replace the intake cam, I don't need any special tools like the camshaft clamp (T10252) other than the locking pin (T10115) for the chain tensioner correct? While Im at it I should replace the timing chain tensioner & chain, cam adjustment magnet too. thanks for the pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

That's not how you measure cam lift. You need to establish what the base circle is - which gets bit more complicated when duration exceeds 270 degrees - which this puny turbo cam is not. In any event, here is a link explaining: http://www.lunatipower.com/Tech/Cams/CamSpecTerms.aspx

Anyone know the factory specifications for this cam?




olethalb said:


> Golf RS - as you can clearly see by the MEASUREMENTS there is a difference in valve lobe lift.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Serious props for the detailed post olethalb :thumbup: 
Great pictures :beer:


----------



## Jeremy6966 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tools used and Cam replacement*

Awesome write up. I have a 2006 B7 with the dreaded cam issue (my cam follower has a giant hole in it and that's about as far as ive gotten). I was wondering if there were any special tools I should purchase to change my intake cam. Its JUNK. Ive also been hearing that the timing belt must be changed while doing this but it looks like that isn't so? Im new to the vw/audi world and any help or advice is greatly appreciated. feeling a tad overwhelmed:banghead: Thanks in advance. -2006 Audi A4 DTM 2.0t-


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a quick question to OP or anyone with knowledge. Did you install new cam cage bolts or use the old ones? Cause from the OEM torque specs is says "...tighten the bolts in the designated sequence to 8 Nm + an additional 90° (1/4) turn" indicating TTY bolts.


----------



## thegolfman (May 14, 2008)

GolfRS the forum troll :laugh:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

thegolfman said:


> GolfRS the forum troll :laugh:


Wow dude, you dug up a thread that hasn't had a post in nearly a year... and called someone else a troll?


----------



## thegolfman (May 14, 2008)

JaxACR said:


> Wow dude, you dug up a thread that hasn't had a post in nearly a year... and called someone else a troll?


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for this post! Might have saved the day for us. This is the same engine in a 2006 GLI FSI correct?


----------

